# Hobart mixer



## tgraypots (Jul 7, 2011)

http://www.mixedupjake.com/index.cfm

These are way cool. I'm ready to start digging around restaurant supplies for an old Hobart and trick it out myself.


----------



## mr drinky (Jul 7, 2011)

You read my mind. I was just thinking about this yesterday, even to the point of looking into training to service Hobarts. There is a good market for the older Kitchen Aids that were made by Hobart too.

I thought this one was cool looking.







Maybe I have been watching too much American Restoration. 

k.


----------



## tgraypots (Jul 7, 2011)

Yep, that one is on the site too, and is my favorite. My son and I collect woody wagon replicas, hula dolls, etc, and this one would be pretty darn sweet sitting on my kitchen counter. Maybe with a hula girl riding on top


----------



## steeley (Jul 7, 2011)

just go to a restaurant going out of business or auction often times if you work at a place that's been around for years they have a old mixer in storage I seen this many times.


----------



## SpikeC (Jul 7, 2011)

I love the P-40 versions!


----------



## rahimlee54 (Jul 7, 2011)

Tom let me know if you run across a nice cheap hobart you don't need. I am on The lookout myself. Haven't seen that site looks cool.

Jared


----------



## tgraypots (Jul 7, 2011)

rahimlee54 said:


> Tom let me know if you run across a nice cheap hobart you don't need. I am on The lookout myself. Haven't seen that site looks cool.
> 
> Jared


will do Jared. we need to keep our eyes open on hwy 64 I guess


----------



## sudsy9977 (Jul 7, 2011)

anybody ever paint their mixer?.....i got one in need of a serious paint job.....any advice?....ryan

p.s.-those r soe seriously cool mixers....ryan


----------



## tgraypots (Jul 7, 2011)

Talk to your local body shop guy. A little advice, some tape, paint and a spray gun, and no telling what you come up with. Decals are available, but they're just not kool enough.


----------



## bprescot (Jul 8, 2011)

rahimlee54 said:


> Tom let me know if you run across a nice cheap hobart you don't need.



What exactly would be "cheap" for one of these guys. Seems like even a good deal on one could be a serious chuck o' change.


----------



## tgraypots (Jul 8, 2011)

Ben, I agree, they are pretty expensive, but one can hope  2 grand+ for a Hobart is outta my league.


----------



## mr drinky (Jul 8, 2011)

Yeah, they are pretty spendy. I considered one recently from an out-of-business restaurant auction, but it only went for $200-300 less than what was on eBay, and I would have had to pay auction fees too. 

k.


----------



## bprescot (Jul 8, 2011)

So "cheap" would be in the $750 or less range then?


----------



## Jim (Jul 8, 2011)

What are the model numbers that one would look at for home use?


----------



## mr drinky (Jul 8, 2011)

Well, I haven't followed prices that long, but from what I remember it was an A200 20 qt and went for roughly $800.

k.


----------



## Mike Davis (Jul 8, 2011)

I have seriously considered airbrushing mine(Kitchen Aid, not Hobart) And have looked into it a bit. Depending on what stuff you guys are interested in, I have friends from my time on the World Airbrush Tour that i might be able to recommend. Mine is silver and stainless, and i thought about an old 1940's steel panel/nose art idea. Maybe i might do it in a damascus pattern


----------



## SpikeC (Jul 8, 2011)

OOOH!!! A dammy mixer!! Rock and roll!!


----------



## mr drinky (Jul 8, 2011)

Jim said:


> What are the model numbers that one would look at for home use?



The Hobart N50 is the 5 qt model and are way expensive brand new ($2,000+). You can find them used on ebay for under $1,000 but I think this is still pretty expensive.

I am looking for the older kitchen aid ones made by Hobart. I think Hobart sold the Kitchen Aid line in the late '80s. You can find these on eBay for around $100. Nicer refurbished ones can fetch a bit more. These are the K5-A, K5SS and K45 models. There is a bit of a following for the old Kitchen Aids as later models reportedly had gear problems/stripping related to some parts being plastic. I'm not sure, but that's the word among bakers. It could be that people are just using them improperly too. 

k.


----------



## Jim (Jul 8, 2011)

mr drinky said:


> The Hobart N50 is the 5 qt model and are way expensive brand new ($2,000+). You can find them used on ebay for under $1,000 but I think this is still pretty expensive.
> 
> I am looking for the older kitchen aid ones made by Hobart. I think Hobart sold the Kitchen Aid line in the late '80s. You can find these on eBay for around $100. Nicer refurbished ones can fetch a bit more. These are the K5-A, K5SS and K45 models. There is a bit of a following for the old Kitchen Aids as later models reportedly had gear problems/stripping related to some parts being plastic. I'm not sure, but that's the word among bakers. It could be that people are just using them improperly too.
> 
> k.



:thumbsup:

Thankee!


----------



## ecchef (Jul 8, 2011)

I've had my K5 since about 1987 and it's seen all kinds of hell. Never had a problem with it. It was some kind of 'limited edition' model I think, with an extra 25 watts and grey hammertone finish. The only thing I did was to get a set of bowl locks for the Hobart N50 and slap 'em on. The bosses are already on the K5 casting...you just have to drill and tap the holes. Install with blue Locktite. 
I've updated the dough hook and paddle as they wore out...looking at the new silicone stuff too. The only thing I regret not getting when it was readily available was the copper insert.


----------



## rahimlee54 (Jul 12, 2011)

How much would be to much to pay for one of these, there are a few on ebay but they are kinda steep. The old KA's that is.


----------



## wenus2 (Jul 12, 2011)

The old KA's are tough because there is such a demand for them. The price has inflated a lot in just the last 2 years since I've been watching the market. The real sweet spot was already mentioned, and that's a 20 Qt. They often go for about $800. Of course those are heavy as hell, but they are not so big that you need to bolt 'em down. One thing you need to make sure of is that you have the accessories you want included. A paddle can run you up to $100 (used) to replace, so you need to consider that cost initially. Also be aware of your power requirements. One might also check out Globe mixers. You can get a new quality machine with a warranty for little more than a used Hobart, FWIW.


----------



## mr drinky (Jul 12, 2011)

rahimlee54 said:


> How much would be to much to pay for one of these, there are a few on ebay but they are kinda steep. The old KA's that is.



On eBay, if you want an old KA for the buy-it-now price they usually go for around $300, but that is a rip off. You can pick up a good one for $100-150 if you wait and are a reasonably good bidder. Without accessories they are a lot cheaper because what wenus2 said: individual accessories are spendy. If you are lucky you can get a good one from $75-100. Before bidding search completed listings in the advanced settings and see what the going price is.

But that 20qt would be very cool. I'd definitely take that size to a auto shop and get it pimped.

k.


----------



## steeley (Jul 13, 2011)

here is a auction we have here in San Diego
could be worth a trip.http://www.fsesd.com/AUCTION.html
this one only 5 qt not really worth it if you have a kitchen aid



[/IMG]


----------



## mr drinky (Jul 13, 2011)

That would be a good pick up. I wonder what it will go for. The last out-of-business restaurant auction I took part in was also online and the prices got pretty crazy. I did, however, pick up a decor item: a lamp for $350 that was originally around $6,000. Sometimes the best items aren't cooking related. 

k.


----------

